# Deodorising Bulb by Exo Terra



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Can such a product work...? Hagen state that the Ion creates a healthy environment for reptiles and amphibians in the terrarium while reducing odors drastically. 










Then go on to say that the Exo Terra Natural Light Ion is a general light source with built-in negative ion generator. Negative ions eliminate odors and help freshen and purify the air in the terrarium. Mold spores, fungi, dust, and other harmful airborne particles are eliminated and neutralized by clumping together.

Negative ions also have been shown to be beneficial for the physiological wellbeing. High levels of negative ions are desirable and they are naturally found in places like along coastlines, in the mountains, in deserts, in forests, near rivers and waterfalls, and many other places with an abundance in reptiles and amphibians.

Can such a product bare any weight to it?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

its a ionizer built into a lamp.

a quick google of ionizers and ozone will show you the positives and negatives of use.

Personally I would not use one in a confined space like a glass/wood box but that is just from my research. 

you should research its use yourself before you decide though.

John


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Personally I would not use one in a confined space like a glass/wood box but that is just from my research.


John can you add some more clarity on the above as I have never come across this kind of combi product? I take it from your comment above that there is degree of health and wellbeing issue?

My initial thought of yet another commercially null product from them still sticks. Clutching at straws maybe... what else can be done with a bulb other than emitting light and/or heat.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

No I cant make a comment on this as its not my brand, an i have never made specific comments on a brand on a forum good or bad. I just point out limitations of all product including my own.

all I can do is suggest that you google up Ionizers and ozone and make your own mind up.

I wouldnt use one in my personal reptile collection but I wouldnt use screw in compacts either, and I do make those!

I do however use an airfilter in my bird room but this is well ventilated already and huge in comparison to a viv.

Again do your research and see what what you are comfortable with.

John


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Im sure theres somebody more well versed than me than me that can explain this better, But its my understanding that ionizers work by giving out negative ions that stick to dust particles and make them attracted to grounded surfaces. 

So they dont remove any dust or bacteria they just make them stick to the floor or walls, i think most air filters have an ioniser built in that charges the dust particles and makes them stick to the filters better. I have used ionizers in my home before and they do remove dust from the air - but you do get a lot of dust build up on surfaces quickly - which makes it easy to wipe up. 

I believe ionizers create small amounts of ozone gas in the process which gives you that -waterfall, thunderstorm, seabreeze smell. But ozone is harmfull in certain levels. 

Not sure what its going to achieve in a viv though? it will make the dust stick to inside of the viv and you will want to make sure its well ventilated incase of ozone build up, not sure what to make of this product yet


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

Smack to me of something to try and entice lazy keepers to shell out, to me. None of my vivs get whiffy as they're kept clean lol


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

Wouldn't fancie sticking that in a confined space myself.

Interesting idea though, suspect it works as its a tried and tested method(not for bulbs mind i don't think lol)


----------



## alecwood (Apr 3, 2012)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> I believe ionizers create small amounts of ozone gas in the process which gives you that -waterfall, thunderstorm, seabreeze smell. But ozone is harmfull in certain levels.


It's possible for ionizers to produce ozone from the slight point corona discharge that will occasionally appear at the tips of the needles, but in the most miniscule of quantities. From a unit that size you'd be unlikely to be able to maintain levels anywhere near as high as you'd get walking along the seashore, even in the confines of a vivarium, simply because, in such a confined space as the bulb housing, the ionizing electrode can't have as much voltage on it as you'd be able to put on those of a household air purifier


----------



## Spideypidey (Jan 23, 2014)

I've investigated negative IONs and the Exo Terra Natural Light ION for some time before putting one in one of my tarantula terrariums to test the impact of a more defined day/night cycle. Two points are apparent:

(1) As an objection some people have siezed upon the fact that all negative ION generators produce a small amount of Ozone. But in a well ventilated Vivarium/Terrarium how much build up can there be?

(2) Exo Terra have sold it short by mostly concentrating on the deodorising aspect since the major impact of negative IONs is to neutralise air-borne bacteria. In a year long study in hospitals summarised in a New Scientist article the negative ION generators wiped out hospital infections. The article dates from 2003 so we cannot exactly say that aspect is unknown.
Air ionisers wipe out hospital infections - 03 January 2003 - New Scientist

Overall, I'd say that a negative ION generator is desirable for any enclosure that is well ventilated. The ION generator on the Exo Terra Natural Light ION is separate from the glass bulb and in the centre of it so perhaps there is different voltage going to it through the use of a transformer or such like. But I don't know that for sure.


----------

